# Electronic Brake force Distribution



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

G'day All:

I've been trying to find this out for a while, but haven't been able to find any spec that has the information. The Australian HSV GTO LEs (http://www.hsv.com.au/Cars/VZSE/gtole/specs.asp) have EBD. Do our GTOs have EBD?

Thanks,

HSV.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Good question, I've been wondering the same thing. Pontiac don't specify but after looking through the service manual it lightly covers it but don't spell out EBD. Here is what I've found: Quote from the service manual:"
*Hydraulic Brake Pressure Balance Control System*
Regulates brake fluid pressure delivered to hydraulic brake wheel circuits, in order to control the distribution of braking force."
and:
When wheel slip is detected during a brake application, the ABS enters antilock mode. During antilock braking, hydraulic pressure in the individual wheel circuits is controlled to prevent any wheel from slipping. A separate hydraulic line and specific solenoid valves are provided for each wheel. The ABS can decrease, hold, or increase hydraulic pressure to each wheel brake. The ABS cannot, however, increase hydraulic pressure above the amount which is transmitted by the master cylinder during braking. "

For those of you who don't know what EBD is: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_brakeforce_distribution


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

gm4life said:


> Good question, I've been wondering the same thing. Pontiac don't specify but after looking through the service manual it lightly covers it but don't spell out EBD. Here is what I've found: Quote from the service manual:"
> *Hydraulic Brake Pressure Balance Control System*
> Regulates brake fluid pressure delivered to hydraulic brake wheel circuits, in order to control the distribution of braking force."
> and:
> ...


Thanks for the pointer!  That is more than I could find!

Cheers,

HSV.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

No problem.


----------

